# I'm Looking For A Woman



## Lon (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm single, octogenarian. financially and emotionally stable, physically active, looking for a occasional female companion for dancing, dinner out, some travel & sporting activities. I can't find what I am looking for on senior dating sites. Prefer a female between ages 70 to 75 that is also physically active, financially and emotionally stable and looks pretty much like Jane Fonda at her present age.


----------



## chic (Jul 7, 2015)

Good luck Lon. Since you've mentioned this many times, I'd guess there's a loneliness in you only a woman can fill. However, I'd recommend you not tell this lady she's going to be "occasional". When you're a teenage girl, "occasional" is fine. When you get to be a senior woman, more permanent arrangents have greater appeal.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

Good luck with your search Lon. Most younger women prefer men in their own age group or younger.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 7, 2015)

They say there is somebody for everybody , it's just finding them Lon. good luck with the search.:love_heart:


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2015)

Good Luck with that, Lon, that's a tall order.
I'm on the other end of the spectrum…I have no expectations. 
We're all a package deal, including myself. 
Plus, there are no more Mr. Rights left so I'm looking for Mr. Wrong. raying: haha

.


----------



## Red (Jul 7, 2015)

Lon said:


> I'm single, octogenarian. financially and emotionally stable, physically active, looking for a occasional female companion for dancing, dinner out, some travel & sporting activities. I can't find what I am looking for on senior dating sites. Prefer a female between ages 70 to 75 that is also physically active, financially and emotionally stable and looks pretty much like Jane Fonda at her present age.



:grin:
You're in luck, I am Jane Fonda's sister.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 7, 2015)

If you tried dating sites and didn't find anyone why would you expect this site to work for you?  Good luck though...


----------



## Cookie (Jul 7, 2015)

Try the supermarket Lon, after midnight in the ice cream aisle - that's where all the pretty nice ladies are.


----------



## Lon (Jul 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> If you tried dating sites and didn't find anyone why would you expect this site to work for you?  Good luck though...



Exposure Jim, exposure.           Guess I'll go back to stalking in the Super Market


----------



## Glinda (Jul 7, 2015)

Lara said:


> We're all a package deal, including myself. Plus, there are no more Mr. Rights left so I'm looking for Mr. Wrong. raying: haha
> 
> .



Or perhaps Mr. Right Now?!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

Lara, I believe Mr. Right Now is available. Lol


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

Glinda, great minds think alike! Lol.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 7, 2015)

Good one Glinda -- or how about Mr. Last Week?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

Geez, Cookie, how many men do you have? Lol.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Glinda, great minds think alike! Lol.



So if we can find him, shall we share him?!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

Glinda, of course we will share.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 7, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Good one Glinda -- or how about Mr. Last Week?



Yes, plenty of those to go around, huh?


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2015)

Lon said:


> Exposure Jim, exposure.           Guess I'll go back to stalking in the Super Market


There are no more Mr. Rights left so I'm looking for Mr. Wrong:kissmy:


.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Glinda, of course we will share.



Like good little Girl Scouts - or is it Girl Guides up there?  Yes, I'll do the scouting, you do the guiding.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 7, 2015)

Shali, arrgh  lost count again. 

Lara,  LOL


----------



## Cookie (Jul 7, 2015)

Glinda, you do the scouting, Shali will do the 'guy' ding!  wooo woooo


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

Cookie, perhaps name tags would help? Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

Cookie, what exactly is the guy ding??


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

Glinda, I dunno, I got kicked out of Guides for being disruptive (questioning authority!)  I am so proud!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 7, 2015)

Great idea Shali  - names or numbers whichever lol


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Cookie, what exactly is the guy ding??



More important.... what's a "guy ding wooo wooo" ?


----------



## Cookie (Jul 7, 2015)

Guy Ding (pun from guiding).  I thought you might know.   wooo wooo is just an expletive,  for effect, sort of like wah hoo !  

Questioning authority is a highly esteemed character trait.  You get the gold star Shali.:hatoff:


----------



## Glinda (Jul 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Cookie, perhaps name tags would help? Lol.



Name tags, yes - shall we have them in braille too?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

Braille is good, Glinda.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you, Cookie. I got kicked out of prenatal for the same reason. Sigh. Lol. They were upset that I did not find pregnancy "cute", and actually insisted that labour hurts. Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

QS, are you searching for hoohoos again? Lolololololol.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 7, 2015)

There, Lon.  If Shali hasn't guyded you enough, you can always follow Cookie's suggestion, or Lara's.  Good luck in your quest!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 7, 2015)

Lon said:


> I'm single, octogenarian. financially and emotionally stable, physically active, looking for a occasional female companion for dancing, dinner out, some travel & sporting activities. I can't find what I am looking for on senior dating sites. Prefer a female between ages 70 to 75 that is also physically active, financially and emotionally stable and looks pretty much like Jane Fonda at her present age.



Your problem is this.  Brad Pitt you're not.  Jane Fonda types are as picky as you  are.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 7, 2015)

I understand completely Shali, and I agree, labour hurts like bejeezus. I have been ousted from a few things myself .... my friend & me kicked out of spinning (with wool) class for laughing too much, kicked out of phys ed class with my friend during volleyball again for laughing too much. Funny but so unfair.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 7, 2015)

Sorry Lon, we were trying to be tactful.  Of course there must will be a nice lady who would be happy to accompany you to your activities, and I would assume you would likewise accompany her to her activities whatever they may be.  Keep looking, she's out there - somewhere. Maybe eliminating or modifying one or two of your requirements would make it  easier.


----------



## Red (Jul 7, 2015)

Lon said:


> I'm single, octogenarian. financially and emotionally stable, physically active, looking for a occasional female companion for dancing, dinner out, some travel & sporting activities. I can't find what I am looking for on senior dating sites. Prefer a female between ages 70 to 75 that is also physically active, financially and emotionally stable and looks pretty much like Jane Fonda at her present age.



I'd jump at the chance Lon, but you are in California........................and I am a bible thumper.
But; hey, you are good looking man, you should be able to find someone pretty special.  Have you tried Plentyoffish.com ?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 7, 2015)

I've heard that there are a lot of Russian ladies looking for American men to marry.  Or you up to that sort of thing?


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 7, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I've heard that there are a lot of Russian ladies looking for American men to marry.  Or you up to that sort of thing?


That or just hire one.


----------



## jujube (Jul 7, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I understand completely Shali, and I agree, labour hurts like bejeezus. I have been ousted from a few things myself .... my friend & me kicked out of spinning (with wool) class for laughing too much, kicked out of phys ed class with my friend during volleyball again for laughing too much. Funny but so unfair.



I got kicked out of conversion class.  The priest thought I wasn't "sincere" enough.  True that....I was just trying to get my prospective mother-in-law off my back long enough to get married.  Luckily, it became a moot point, for which I am eternally grateful.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 7, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I've heard that there are a lot of Russian ladies looking for American men to marry.  Or you up to that sort of thing?



I wouldn't go that route.   It's less heartache and cheaper to get mugged at your local city park...


----------



## imp (Jul 7, 2015)

Geez! Is this thread for real??   imp


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2015)

imp said:


> Geez! Is this thread for real??   imp



Um hmm :rofl1:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

Perhaps a pre-programmed robotic  life-size doll would fit the bill. Customized to appeal to the most particular taste? Expensive, but for anyone who has a firm list of prerequisites, perhaps the only solution??


----------



## Glinda (Jul 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Perhaps a pre-programmed robotic  life-size doll would fit the bill. Customized to appeal to the most particular taste? Expensive, but for anyone who has a firm list of prerequisites, perhaps the only solution??



:yes::lofl:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah, never mind if she is warm, friendly, Intelligent, honest, loving if she isn't a Jane Fonda type.  Quicksand ahead.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

Sexism is alive and well in the twenty-first century! Sigh. It's rude when women want to be treated as persons rather than property. So annoying when they persist in having an equal say in any relationship/association with the opposite sex. Lolololol. Pleeeez. Why would any self-respecting woman, Jane Fonda-esque, or not, settle for less? I wouldn't.


----------



## imp (Jul 7, 2015)

Jane Fonda aside, (I'm sure her Father was sickened to the core!), WTH is "sexism"?

Forgive my political incompetence if you will!    imp


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

Imp, sexism is prejudice based on a person's gender.


----------



## imp (Jul 7, 2015)

God, A'mighty then! I may be filled with it! Now, prejudice. This means "pre-judicial", or pre-judging without perspective of reason or cause? Please be aware, in helping me here, that I grew up in one of the most racially-prejudiced places in the United States!   imp


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

You are correct in your definition Imp.


----------



## imp (Jul 7, 2015)

*"I'm Looking For A Woman"

*Been tryin' for nigh' onto sixty years now, and have yet to find one. What's yer problem??    imp


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 7, 2015)

Imp, I don't understand your last post??


----------



## imp (Jul 8, 2015)

Come now! Ever'body knows "Mr. Right" is just as elusive as "Ms Right", dont'cha think? My wife has always said that, her Mom told the three girls that you "never really know a man until you live with him".

Trouble is, HTH do you live with him, and find out, without eliciting the displeasure of the folks?     imp


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 8, 2015)

I lived with a man twice in my life. My family were not worried in the least. My son lived with his wife for four years before they married. They have been together for eleven years. He wanted to be certain before they tied the knot.


----------



## chic (Jul 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Your problem is this. Brad Pitt you're not. Jane Fonda types are as picky as you are.



I think you've nailed it Jim. I mean if Lon had Warren Buffet's wealth a Jane Fonda type might overlook it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Some of you might consider a pet...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Glinda, I dunno, I got kicked out of Guides for being disruptive (questioning authority!)  I am so proud!



Not surprised!  Such a rebel.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 8, 2015)

Annie, you are too kind!


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Some of you might consider a pet...



Exactly. Much cheaper too.


----------



## Lon (Jul 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Your problem is this.  Brad Pitt you're not.  Jane Fonda types are as picky as you  are.



I really have no problem Jim, after all, Brad Pitt's not me, plus, my second wife was a Jane Fonda type, not really sure I want to repeat. I may just settle for a new puppy or gold fish


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 8, 2015)

Lon said:


> I really have no problem Jim, after all, Brad Pitt's not me, plus, my second wife was a Jane Fonda type, not really sure I want to repeat. I may just settle for a new puppy or gold fish




meh.... puppies, goldfish, women.... all the same thing.


----------



## Lon (Jul 8, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I've heard that there are a lot of Russian ladies looking for American men to marry.  Or you up to that sort of thing?





MARRIAGE??  You gotta be kidding. I like the single life. Just looking for occasional entertainment.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 8, 2015)

Lon said:


> MARRIAGE??  You gotta be kidding. I like the single life. Just looking for occasional entertainment.



You can pay for that ya know.  nthego:


----------



## Lara (Jul 8, 2015)

Lon said:


> ...my second wife was a Jane Fonda type, not really sure I want to repeat.


Why not? What was wrong with your "Jane Fonda"? I thought you wanted a "Jane Fonda". We want details. Handing out *popcorn*. Ready for "Days of Our Lives". hehe


----------



## Cookie (Jul 8, 2015)

Lon, from what little information we have, my guess is that you are looking for a superficial 'arrangement'.  You haven't mentioned having a real relationship with a 'real' human being. You seem to want someone to fill the post, to look pretty, to chat intelligently, to sit in the dinner chair, to dance with you, or accompany you while you travel - a Stepford date perhaps? And what would this perfect creature be getting out of the deal anyway -- besides your illustrious presence?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 8, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Lon, from what little information we have, my guess is that you are looking for a superficial 'arrangement'.  You haven't mentioned having a real relationship with a 'real' human being. You seem to want someone to fill the post, to look pretty, to chat intelligently, to sit in the dinner chair, to dance with you, or accompany you while you travel - a Stepford date perhaps? And what would this perfect creature be getting out of the deal anyway -- besides your illustrious presence?



He might drop some cash on her once in a while...   I think Lon would be better off with a puppy


----------



## Cookie (Jul 8, 2015)

Perhaps a stuffed animal would fit the bill.  I once knew someone who liked to carry around his toy monkey in his backpack with the head sticking out - a loyal companion, very low maintenance.


----------



## jujube (Jul 8, 2015)

Lon said:


> MARRIAGE??  You gotta be kidding. I like the single life. Just looking for occasional entertainment.



Good luck finding the Jane-Fonda-type who wants to be your "occasional entertainment".   Most women would like to be considered a bit more important than a movie or a night of bowling.


----------



## Lon (Jul 8, 2015)

Me & Jane Fonda type Zip Lining in Costa Rica


----------



## Cookie (Jul 8, 2015)

Cute, but she looks more like Susan Sarandon type to me, LOL.  Did she Zip away?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 8, 2015)

Lon, based on your criteria, hire a call girl, they are just looking for a payday. Strictly a business deal.


----------



## Lon (Jul 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Lon, based on your criteria, hire a call girl, they are just looking for a payday. Strictly a business deal.



That's not my style Jim, no class, no challenge, just money.


----------



## Lon (Jul 8, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Cute, but she looks more like Susan Sarandon type to me, LOL.  Did she Zip away?



No we were married 24 years and amicably divorced.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 8, 2015)

What's with this "Jane Fonda" thing?  You talking about her looks or her reputation?

If it's her looks; I can think of dozens of other women more beautiful and/or sexy.

If I got anywhere near her, I'd strangle the bi**h !


----------



## Lon (Jul 8, 2015)

Falcon said:


> What's with this "Jane Fonda" thing?  You talking about her looks or her reputation?
> 
> If it's her looks; I can think of dozens of other women more beautiful and/or sexy.
> 
> If I got anywhere near her, I'd strangle the bi**h !





Irrespective  of her controversial picture during the Viet Nam War for which she has apologized, I always had a thing for her and think she has aged remarkably well. She is one sexy old broad.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 8, 2015)

Lon said:


> Irrespective  of her controversial picture during the Viet Nam War for which she has apologized, I always had a thing for her and think she has aged remarkably well. She is one sexy old broad.



I'll give her credit for keeping her body toned and slim, but the rest is due to plastic surgery.  Nobody has an almost wrinkle-free face at the age of 77.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 8, 2015)

Good luck finding a classy woman willing to be occasional entertainment. I have never met one myself.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Good luck finding a classy woman willing to be occasional entertainment. I have never met one myself.



I think it would be harder to find a man for "occasional entertainment"   Usually those parts don't work that well any longer..  lol!!!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 8, 2015)

Well, there are always public washroom walls  "If your looking for a good time and some occasional entertainment and are a Jane Fonda look alike, call Lon".  LOL  
(Just kidding, Lon, no offence, honest)


----------



## Josiah (Jul 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Good luck finding a classy woman willing to be occasional entertainment. I have never met one myself.



I'll admit I haven't been following all of this thread, but I thought Lon was looking for a woman to go dancing with.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 8, 2015)

QS. There is that. Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 8, 2015)

Well for those of us, male and female who were also looking for occasional entertainment I must say this thread has provided that.


----------



## Lon (Jul 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well for those of us, male and female who were also looking for occasional entertainment I must say this thread has provided that.



Amen!   I've enjoyed it.


----------



## Lara (Jul 8, 2015)

Lon said:


> Amen!   I've enjoyed it.


Then you're a good sport, Lon, and that says a lot about your character :cheers:Cheers


----------



## imp (Jul 8, 2015)

*"If I got anywhere near her, I'd strangle the bi**h !"

*You and thousands of veterans would, also! I often wondered what her father thought of escapades in Hanoi......         imp


----------



## Lara (Jul 8, 2015)

Jane Fonda never had a good relationship with her father. I heard her say that in an interview when asked if it was hard to costar with him in the movie, "On Golden Pond". She strongly wanted to connect with him while doing the movie and thought she may have but didn't sound sure. I loved that movie and they both did a good job acting. Henry Fonda won an Academy Award for Best Actor for his roll. Katherine Hepburn was good too. I met Ms Hepburn briefly once…very classy lady.


----------



## chic (Jul 9, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Lon, from what little information we have, my guess is that you are looking for a superficial 'arrangement'. You haven't mentioned having a real relationship with a 'real' human being. You seem to want someone to fill the post, to look pretty, to chat intelligently, to sit in the dinner chair, to dance with you, or accompany you while you travel - a Stepford date perhaps? And what would this perfect creature be getting out of the deal anyway -- besides your illustrious presence?



Cookie, that's the impression I get too. It's not very mature and certainly not respectful of women which may account for why an attractive 81 year old like Lon is not having any success in his search. This is like high school stuff.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 9, 2015)

Lara said:


> Jane Fonda never had a good relationship with her father. I heard her say that in an interview when asked if it was hard to costar with him in the movie, "On Golden Pond". She strongly wanted to connect with him while doing the movie and thought she may have but didn't sound sure. I loved that movie and they both did a good job acting. Henry Fonda won an Academy Award for Best Actor for his roll. Katherine Hepburn was good too. I met Ms Hepburn briefly once…very classy lady.



I got the impression that doing that movie together helped heal their past problems.  

I've always liked Katherine Hepburn.


----------



## Lara (Jul 9, 2015)

Regarding post #89: Maybe we should consider the flip side of the coin and focus on looking for the best in Lon and his intentions. He's not 40, he's 81. He's been in one or more commitments already in his lifetime and now wants to go out and fulfill his bucket list with a companion who is fun and has taken care of herself as he has…"like attracts like". And he needs someone fit enough to keep up with his active lifestyle. 

Also, he doesn't want to commit to marriage at age 81 and hand over his estate to someone he hasn't known his whole, very long life. He may have children he feels deserves it or he may have a charity near and dear to his heart he wants to leave it to. He's made his hard choices already in life, has his estate in order, and now wants to go experience life without worries.

I'm disappointed to see his list of superficial requirements but that's in man's nature. I don't know a man who doesn't appreciate an attractive woman. Lon's just being honest…he gets a few points for that at least. Let's be honest girls…we have our preferences too. Given a choice, would you want to spend your time with George Clooney or Donald Trump?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Lara & Lon :love_heart:


----------



## Lara (Jul 9, 2015)

Shut up, Ralphy lol  ...I'm no Jane Fonda.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Let Lon decide...nthego:


----------



## Lara (Jul 9, 2015)

Lon can't decide anything here…check out his new thread; he's headed off to to pursue new horizons across the sea. The perfect job for him awaits and I couldn't be happier for him. He'll be dancing his way into pure bliss, a brilliant life-changing choice at 81. It's inspirational for all seniors who don't have that motivation.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Ahh, the man who got away.  Well, maybe, as he  might appreciate you more after he gets this new adventure out of his system...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 9, 2015)

Lara said:


> Lon can't decide anything here…check out his new thread; he's headed off to to pursue new horizons across the sea. The perfect job for him awaits and I couldn't be happier for him. He'll be dancing his way into pure bliss, a brilliant life-changing choice at 81. It's inspirational for all seniors who don't have that motivation.



Well he does meet the main criteria...   He's still breathing.   lol!!!


----------



## Lara (Jul 9, 2015)

QuickSilver said:
			
		

> Well he does meet the criteria…He's still breathing.lol!!!


:rofl: …..I have to say, personally, I'd want to be with a man who is still open to a relationship or even a companionship but without any expectations so, as he gets to know me, he's pleasantly surprised by what was once unknown... There's something very exciting about mystery and unexpected pleasures. Lord knows we can all use a little electric charge at our age to get that old ticker ticking again lol. Plus, it takes the pressure off me to live up to a list of expectations. I'm not a fan of setting myself up for failure although I now the benefits of the lessons learned.

.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 9, 2015)

The Golden Girls has shown up here!


----------



## Lon (Jul 9, 2015)

chic said:


> Cookie, that's the impression I get too. It's not very mature and certainly not respectful of women which may account for why an attractive 81 year old like Lon is not having any success in his search. This is like high school stuff.



Give me a break ladies. I would still be married to my wife of 34 years if she hadn't died in 1989 and my second marriage of 24 years ended amicably. Now at my current age I am certainly not looking for marriage considering the number of years that I probably have left and this has nothing to do with maturity or respect for women.


----------



## jujube (Jul 12, 2015)

When my uncle went to live in a sort-of assisted living place at 85, he was in his glory.  There were 85 women for every 15 men.  As he was still a very good-looking man and charming as hell, he had more girlfriends than he could handle.  He had to beat 'em off with his cane.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 13, 2015)

I was always in demand at any age...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

Ah Ralphy, another legend in his own mind.layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 13, 2015)

You should see my little black books dating back to the fifties...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

Ah yes, Ralphy. The Stepford Wives Club in all it's frilly aproned glory.lol. Did you order them by the dozen, like eggs?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 13, 2015)

No, no, I wanted them to relish my presence on an individual basis...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

Ralphy, I think consciousness is a prerequisite for relishing anything. Those women were living dolls. Behold the precursors of the fantasy women of Anime. Ugh. Lol. I suggest you upgrade to something slightly less pliable.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Men like it all!  'Nuff said...nthego:


----------

